# 2 week old lamb quit eating



## Mpwelch50 (Jul 21, 2020)

I have a 2 week old Dorper bottle lamb. We had to go out of town for 4 days so I left him with my daughter at the farm. She said he’s been super depressed and now (3rd day) refuses to eat at all. She’s not skilled at shots or anything so don’t want her giving him any antibiotics. I told her to give him some energy gel and try to get him to sip electrolytes. He’s not coughing but just walks a little ways and then lays down. She said she did not see any poop in the stall from yesterday. Could he be bloated? He hasn’t been nibbling or eating anything but bottle. Can lambs bloat from a bottle? I’m going to have her take him to vet if he won’t eat by noon. Hate the expense but I’m not home to drench or tube. Just wondered if depression is a thing with lambs? Thanks.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jul 21, 2020)

Stomach upset in bottle lambs frequently has do with how their milk is mixed. If it’s too concentrated, it can make their bellies hurt and possibly give them bloat. 

A lot of milk replacers need really hot water to thoroughly and properly dissolve the milk fat. I like to mix the all the powder into half the required amount of really hot water. After it’s well mixed, I add in the rest of the water at a cooler temperature. 

Has she checked his temperature?


----------



## Mpwelch50 (Jul 21, 2020)

purplequeenvt said:


> Stomach upset in bottle lambs frequently has do with how their milk is mixed. If it’s too concentrated, it can make their bellies hurt and possibly give them bloat.
> 
> A lot of milk replacers need really hot water to thoroughly and properly dissolve the milk fat. I like to mix the all the powder into half the required amount of really hot water. After it’s well mixed, I add in the rest of the water at a cooler temperature.
> 
> Has she checked his temperature?


It turns out he was very constipated. I walked her thru helping him out and after pooping some rock hard pellets, he felt so much better. More and more poop has followed! LOL  she did check his temp and he was fine. I also had her give him Jumpstart and some electrolytes which seemed to really perk him up. He ate this afternoon. I will pass on the hot water thing. We have been using lukewarm water to make the milk. Great advice! Thanks.


----------

